# Anyone who has lived/spent a lot of time in Chicago



## santhonus (Jun 26, 2011)

I lived in Iowa for a few years and visited Chicago a time or three, but never more than a day or so at a time. What I'm wondering is what nicknames Chicago dwellers use to refer to different areas of the city (for instance, up here in Anchorage, we have hillside, midtown, downtown, mountain view, etc.). Also, if it's not obvious by the name, why that name is used.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seigfried007 (Jun 26, 2011)

Get on some local Chicago forums and sites. For the most part, you should be able to find out easily, but you can also just write a post asking. People like to talk. Keep in mind that Chicago has a lot more ethnic neighborhoods.


----------



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

Neighborhoods of Chicago - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
^That should help. I can help with specific characteristics of various neighborhoods as I drove a taxi in and around Chicago for a couple of decades.


----------

